# Rooney.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know much about football but ..........

Rooney ~ You've had your day and now you're just a fucking shit player.

Just watched him fumble, trip, lard arse his way round the pitch like a fucking overweight heffalump! Stick a burger van behind the goal and he'd find the back of the net no problem but at the moment I bet he's glad just to find his way onto the pitch.

You're just like the lower anatomy of Vanessa Feltz ~ A fat cnut!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Has he even had his day though?

He's never done anything that special IMO and yet all the tv pundits continually rave about him - gets right on my tits.

That cheating Portugese nancy-boy Ronaldo's a much better player.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't be so fucking stupid, he is still only 21.

All players experience a dip in form at some time during their career and Rooney is no different.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How come our players experience a dip in performance from the day we sign them until the day they leave :evil: Going cheap one southern softie midfielder ,one pie eating lepricorn of a right back and assorted centre halves.Wanted players who give a toss :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

vagman said:


> Don't be so fucking stupid, he is still only 21.
> 
> All players experience a dip in form at some time during their career and Rooney is no different.


Get out of it!

'Only 21' but been playing for how long?

'Only 21' and yet the boy prodigy at 17.

4yrs on and he's going fucking backwards. Given that footballers now retire in their 30's to do commentating, (unless they're called Shearer or Sherringham ~ who have to be pushed round the pitch in wheelchairs!), he hasn't got very fucking long to get back to form has he?

He was fucking hopeless yesterday whereas Ronaldo was genius. Don't know why Ronaldo bothered passing to Rooney. He'd have more fucking chance of achieving a goal passing to Ray Charles!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Beckham won some sort of 'Contribution to Sport' or 'Sporting Achievement' award or something this week didnt he? WTF did he contribute? Fuck all thats what, didnt win jack shit, couldnt reconcile with the one of the best Managers in the world (Im not a MANU fan) did fuck all when he moved on and won diddley squat Internationally. Now pissing about in the States with a load of wanna be yanks and B list players from Timbucfuckingtoo.

They say the fans are being too harsh on England. My arse they are, we pay Â£40 to go watch England play never mind the travel and other costs and they get a years salary per week yet we the fans have more passion than the players. Lennon was working hard the other night against Isreal but the rest of them were shit, lazy, passionless and clueless.

As for Andorra, well woopifuckingdoo Gerrard you overpaid muppet, you scored against a team from a 4'x4' country without enough room for a training ground. Tosser.

I go to England matches regularly and none of them seem to want to push forward. I had to check last time cos I thought I had gone to a Rugby match there were so many shite backpasses cos they didnt have a clue what to do.

Doesnt bother me though, honest.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I can tell you're not arsed either way, Leg.

As for Rooney only experiencing a dip in form - he's been experiencing it for about the last 2 fucking years. Or should I say the fans have been experiencing it.

Overpaid useless tossers, the lot of 'em. There's no connection/empathy with the 'man on the street' anymore 'cos they live in a different world. No wonder they got stick the other night - the average travelling England fan isn't a fan of one of the 'glamour' teams, look at the flags that were out - Nationwide teams and lower, so the fans are used to seeing players who get stuck in and have a go.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I blame the system.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I blame the system.


Capitalism? Correct - put the twats on the minimum wage.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I blame the system.
> ...


Even better performance related pay ,play crap and you get nowt.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Here here


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gascoin was the same, scored one decent goal in his career against Scotland then did fuck all after that except getting pissed all the time :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be so fucking stupid, he is still only 21.
> ...


Considering most players if not all reach their peak in mid to late 20s. Rooney is still on course to being one off Englands Great players. Considering his other team mates Giggs and Scholes who are both in their 30's and playing some off the best football off their carreers i dont see what ya moaning about Rooney for. Both Giggs and Scholes got heckled for a few season due to a huge dip in form. Scholes was that bad he even retired from the England game because he couldnt justify to himself why he kept getting picked.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Minimum wage minimum wage!!!

Give that money to someone who actually DOES something, doctors and nurses spring to mind. :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

'Minimum wage' and 'football' when in the same sentence means 50k/week


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rooney IS great player and not a lard asre! he is the fittest player in the premiership so im told and i dont mean the best looking before some twat starts!!! every young GREAT prospect has alot of pressure put on them with people looking for them to fail, and if you dont like football then why have a bloody opinion then? a negative one again might i add........ shock


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> rooney IS great player and not a lard asre! he is the fittest player in the premiership so im told and i dont mean the best looking before some twat starts!!! every young GREAT prospect has alot of pressure put on them with people looking for them to fail, and if you dont like football then why have a bloody opinion then? a negative one again might i add........ shock


He would have to be really fit to carry all that lard around for 90 minutes :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> ....and if you dont like football then why have a bloody opinion then? a negative one again might i add........ shock


May I respectfully recommend the Janet and John series of books to progress your reading skills.

Read the first line slowly, or ask an adult to read it to you, because it says "I don't know much about football but ..........". It doesn't say that I don't like it does it? And whether I like it or not I'm still entitled to have an opinion aren't I?

I do have positive opinions as well. But they obviously don't belong in the Flame Room do they! 










Enjoy the book. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Beckham won some sort of 'Contribution to Sport' or 'Sporting Achievement' award or something this week didnt he? WTF did he contribute? Fuck all thats what, *didnt win jack shit*, couldnt reconcile with the one of the best Managers in the world (Im not a MANU fan)


I agree. That is unless you count 6 Premier League titles, 2 FA Cups and a Champions League... :lol:

What a mediocre haul :roll:

Not that I agree with these "outstanding contribution" awards at all, nor am any longer a fan of Beckham.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> I don't know much about football but ..........
> 
> Rooney ~ You've had your day and now you're just a fucking shit player.
> 
> ...


Arf! What a plum


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Watched the game tonight and thought the Rooney goal was a pure fluke.

Instead of heading the ball towards goal , Rooney completely mis-judged the flight of the ball, it hits him square on the chest and as the ball bounced up in front of him, he noticed that Van der Saar was unmarked and whilst attempting a sensible 90 yard pass-back he completely forgot what he was doing took a wild swing at the ball and it somehow bobbled past the Roma goalie into the net. :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes, the fat cnut


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

talentless fcukpig


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

vagman said:


> Watched the game tonight and thought the Rooney goal was a pure fluke.
> 
> Instead of heading the ball towards goal , Rooney completely mis-judged the flight of the ball, it hits him square on the chest and as the ball bounced up in front of him, he noticed that Van der Saar was unmarked and whilst attempting a sensible 90 yard pass-back he completely forgot what he was doing took a wild swing at the ball and it somehow bobbled past the Roma goalie into the net. :roll:


It was a class goal, no doubt.

What did the commentator say though? Rooney's first in the Champion's League since 2003, wasn't it????


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the game tonight and thought the Rooney goal was a pure fluke.
> ...


Nah, it was 2004. He scored a hat-trick against Fenerbahce on his Champions League debut.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i presume everyone thinks c ronaldo is shit too then? thats normally the opinion of people without football knowledge! they take the most famous footie players( as they dont know any others) and make up an opinion based on something they saw on tha back page of a paper, or something they overheard a chelsea fan say! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> i presume everyone thinks c ronaldo is shit too then? thats normally the opinion of people without football knowledge! they take the most famous footie players( as they dont know any others) and make up an opinion based on something they saw on tha back page of a paper, or something they overheard a chelsea fan say! 8)


No I try not to think of him at all .


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> That cheating Portugese nancy-boy Ronaldo's a much better player.


My wife calls him "The Gimp!". It's so right.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No comments after last nights game then, virtually all the players mentioned previously played a fantatic game and as for rooney being a fat lazy shit knows fuck all about football and does not understand the contribution he makes to the game


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

robokn said:


> No comments after last nights game then, virtually all the players mentioned previously played a fantatic game and as for rooney being a fat lazy shit knows fuck all about football and does not understand the contribution he makes to the game


I'd have to seen a large part off that performance. Was down to Alan Smith. He hassled the Roma defenders non stop. Gave the big 3. Giggs Ronaldo and the fat one (Apparently) plenty off space to play their game. Good to see Smithy back in action.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wish I was that fat.... :lol:

Scholes quit international football cos he was fed up of the other tw*ts he was surrounded by and due to the fact Sven decided in his ultimate wisdom to play him out wide cos the wonder boys Gerrard and Lampard.. Who IMO, are no way near the quality of Scholes, especially Lampard!

If I were a footballer, I wouldn't want to play for my country, when all you get is the press and fans, slagging you off...

Yes the money they get paid is a joke, but look at the money the club makes from them, am sure if you made a company as much money as they do, you'd want a piece of the action? Having said that, I agree with the whole "you win, you get paid" idea, might see some players actually looking like they give a toss!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Rooney ~ You've had your day and now you're just a fucking shit player.


Got any more insightful, accurate comment TT2BMW?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, he's still a fucking fat, lard arse, waste of space, overpaid, useless fucker of a player!

Happy?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I was at the game last night & thought Rooney played very well & contributed greatly, however he did fumble a few chances (always different being able to see all the action all the time rather than the TV focus).

That said, Ronaldo has shot up in my estimation, that guy has ball skills that are out of this world & his pace is amazing. Appeared the hardest working MU player on the field last night.

AC played well but were out-performed this time. At least 3 of the Ref's decisions were also less than accurate & the crown made their feelings known


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> No comments after last nights game then, virtually all the players mentioned previously played a fantatic game and as for rooney being a fat lazy shit knows fuck all about football and does not understand the contribution he makes to the game


I know fuk all about football and didn't even watch the chavball game last night. BUT I do feel perfectly entitled to say Rooney is an angry, fat, lazy, overpaid undiscplined turd.  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> At least 3 of the Ref's decisions were also less than accurate & the crown made their feelings known


Sounds like a really good ref if it was only 3 mistakes :evil:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > At least 3 of the Ref's decisions were also less than accurate & the crown made their feelings known
> ...


Should have said 3 appalling decisions. Many many dubious ones.


----------

